# My First Contest as a Head Judge IBCA



## Thom Emery (Aug 13, 2006)

Rather excited about next weekend it will be my first contest as a IBCA Head Judge. We have a nice small group of cooks lined up for this at a RV Park in Calif.   www.silentvalleyclub.com


----------



## Thom Emery (Aug 20, 2006)

We had a great time My Son won Ribs and Chicken took RC 
That was too cool


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Aug 21, 2006)

And where are the PICS?????????????????????????????????


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 21, 2006)

ummm..did you just sau you judged and your son won????????


----------



## Thom Emery (Aug 21, 2006)

pics soon Yes I Judged and my son won IBCA Double blind the Judges dont know which is which I saw his Ribs but couldnt follow the scores
Have any of you guys cooked IBCA?


----------



## chris1237 (Aug 21, 2006)

Thom Emery said:
			
		

> pics soon Yes I Judged and my son won IBCA Double blind the Judges dont know which is which I saw his Ribs but couldnt follow the scores
> Have any of you guys cooked IBCA?



No but I would love to. I like the idea on no garnish around the meat.

Chris


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 21, 2006)

I agree,,, bbq should be about bbq, not salad.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Aug 21, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I agree,,, bbq should be about bbq, not salad.



I have never cooked ICBA just KCBS.  I for one like the garnish.  The green brings out the color of the meats.  IMHO.


----------



## Thom Emery (Aug 21, 2006)

Oh both systems have their strong points.
The Hour between turn ins is a bigger factor with a 20 min window makes for a relaxed pace. Not frantic 30 min turn ins  looking for the right ribbit food LOL


----------

